# My Tarantulas



## DeathsPyro12 (Nov 7, 2009)

Female H.Lividum enclosure.







Juvie H.Lividum in enclosure.







C.Crawshayi in her burrow.







C.Crawshayi vent pic.







P.Murinus #3







P.Murinus #4







P.Regalis #1







P.Regalis #2







C.Fasciatum #1







C.Fasciatum #2







C.Fasciatum #3







C.Fasciatum #4


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Very nice! *


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks.  Now I just need to get pictures of the other Juvie H.lividum, P.Murinus #1 and #2, H.maculata juvie, and S.cal #1 and #2, sadly they were all content hiding away from me tonight.


----------



## Abby (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome pictures! 
All those Ts look very happy in their home


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you.  I just can't wait to start making them larger enclosures when they grow more, right now they are kept absolutely basic, enclosure with substrate and no water dishs. Altho it did show just what they could do to hide themselves when they want.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Couple of quick shots from a couple nights ago*

Seeing my H.lividum for the first time in about 2.5 weeks













and my G.Rosea eating a B.Dubia


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Very pretty H. lividum!

Does you G. rosea usually do that? I mean, eat? lol (mine didn't eat for a year like they do sometimes, so I am always amused with G. roseas that eat lol)*


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, the H.lividum is a treat when I actually see her. XD

My G.rosea seems to eat well enough for me, but not at the LPS when she was there, not sure if its the way I keep her, temps/humidity, or because a LPS is always busy and loud.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 25, 2009)

love the lividum


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice lividum... one of my favorite species.  It was the first T I ever owned, unfortunately it died a few months later (it was sold as a female but when I bought it and rehoused it I discovered that it was a mature male).  
 $75 dollars down the tubes ==>:wall:


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 26, 2009)

I think your pet hole is broken..


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 26, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> I think your pet hole is broken..


 LOL!

Very nice pictures. I never tire of seeing them eat!


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (May 23, 2010)

*Few updated pics*

G.Rosea



















C.Fasciatum(4" female)













I know the sub is dry, its because I'm trying a half dry half moist in her enclosure to see which she uses more.

P.Cambridgei(6" female)







P.Murninus(bought as a 1/2" sling around 8/10/09)







L.Parahybana


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jun 12, 2010)

P.pederseni

























L.parahybana molt


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jun 28, 2010)

*some more pictures*

L.Parahybana 

























MM P.Pederseni 







B.Vagans 







P.Irminia 







P.Lugardi 







P.sp.Platyomma


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 28, 2010)

very nice collection, that irminia looks huge


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol thanks Ana, the little Irminia I got from you is to busy hiding for pictures, thats actually one my sister got me after I got my package from you, got to love macro shots, its just alittle over an inch. Also enjoy the picture of the MM, she finally ate him, so lets hope he got the job done.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jul 10, 2010)

Female LP's new enclosure.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Jul 14, 2010)

New female C.schioedtei


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice ts, i like the parahybana


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 15, 2010)

DeathsPyro12 said:


> New female C.schioedtei


Are you sure?  It might just be an awkward photo but doesn't look like a schioedtei....  Probably just the lack of lighting that's throwing me off.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with you Jeff. Doesn't look like schioedtei.  Maybe a haplopelma sp.?

On second thought, I might be wrong.  I agree that the lighting could be throwing me off. Anyways, looks like a nice spider regardless.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Sep 5, 2010)

All I know is I bought her from Ken as a female C.shioedtei

New inverts I got at the reptile show.

Sold as "Rear honred baboon" 












Female A.sp. Peru purple












Smaller unsexed A.sp. Peru purple












This one I'm not sure of, sold as "Togo starburst baboon" I was thinking P.lugardi, to tan to be H.mac right?


















M.Velvetosoma












The ones not pictured are the female C.ritae I picked up and the A.metallica(well hopefully, bought it from a cluless vendor)


----------



## Terry D (Sep 5, 2010)

Tim, Great pics. That L.p. sure looks healthy! :clap: Terry


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice collection but dude, you gotta get a bit more humidity into some of those enclosures ie the _C.fasciatum, P.regalis, H.lividum, L.parahybana, P.cambridgei and M.velvetosoma_ all of these species need humidity......


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Terry.  I atally traded her at the show, her and the P.platyomma, the only NW's in my collection I'm really trying to keep are ones like Psalmo's, Avics, and any others that don't kick hairs.

mcluskyisms- I'm not trying to come off arrogant or anything so I apologize if it comes off like that, but for the C.fasciatum, they do not always need to be moist, I keep the sub dry but have a water dish and wet the sub directly from time to time but my large female does not like the sub moist, and she still laid a dud sac and actually just molted within the last few days.

The H.lividum's humidity was fine as well, the top couple inchs of sub was dry but the bottom was moist, she ws completely fine,  specially since she did like most and stayed in her burrow 9 times out o 10.

As for the P.regalis, they were fine as well, both molted multiple times, again, dry sub with a light mist time to time and a small water dish.

The L.P., her sub was moist, fresh squeezed eco-earth with about 5 hand full's of dry mixed in.

The P.cambridgei, does have moist sub, plus a water dish, and I mist her cage in a corner every week or every other week and she will some times drink from there.

The M.Velvetosoma, the sub is only dry in that six inch area, other wise, I over fill the water dish, plus I have a live Potho's in the enclosure which gets watered every four or five days, so the sub on one side is completely moist.

I know they need humidity, I just do it differently.

-Tim

P.s. I have sold the H.lividum, last I heard she was being nice enough in Link's care to co-hab for breeding. Sold both P.Regalis as well and as I said, traded the L.P.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 5, 2010)

Fair doo's I just tend to keep the said species a bit more humid


----------



## Anubis77 (Sep 5, 2010)

DeathsPyro12 said:


> All I know is I bought her from Ken as a female C.shioedtei
> 
> New inverts I got at the reptile show.
> 
> ...


The one on the top looks like H. maculata, but not the bottom. You're probably right in saying it's a Pterinochilus species. Doesn't look arboreal.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks anubis, actually the one sold as a "Rear horned baboon" is S.calceatum, and it looks male to, which is fine by me since my other one is female.  

As for the "togo baboon" I'm leaning more to P.Lugardi after looking at more pictures of them, and yeah they completely webbed the bottom of the enclosure's over night and made a small starting burrow.

-Tim


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Actually Anubis I believe you are correct about the "horned baboon" being an H.mac, after looking through more pics and comparisons I believe I should have just kept my yap shut   Thank you for the input, made me search more.


----------

